# American Citizen looking for work in London



## ft108 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there, 

I know there are alot of these posts but I was hoping someone has some good advice! 

My boyfriend is an American citizen living in the US and I am a UK citizen living in London. We have been long distance for over three years now as we cannot seem to figure out a way that we can live and work in the same country without getting engaged or married. 

I am aware that he can come over on a tourist visa, but cannot work. This would not be suitable as I would not be able to support the both of us entirely. 

I know that work visa's exsist and have done extensive research into these, however, my boyfriend is not a 'highly skilled' worker and we are skeptical about him being able to get a work visa for an ordinary job (especially with the current state of the economy!) The company he currently works for is not established in England and therefore he cannot get a transfer. We toyed with the idea of him doing a cash in hand job but are worried about the consequences. 

Does anyone know of a company that particularly wants to employ US citizens that would possibly do a phone interview? 

Does anyone have anyother advice or suggestions? This is the 4th year of our relationship and have exhausted all the ideas we can think of! 

Thanks, 

FT


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ft108 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know there are alot of these posts but I was hoping someone has some good advice!
> 
> ...


I have no bright ideas to add, sorry.

Because Americans aren't eligible for working holiday visa (now called youth mobility scheme), there is precious little chance for them to live and work in UK. There is, as you say, points-based work visa, but he will need a sponsor, and unless he has qualification and experience in a shortage occupation, nobody will bother sponsoring him as they won't be allowed to hire a non-EU citizen when there are 1000s of eligible British and EU workers. He can come over as a student if he is accepted on a suitable course, but he needs to be able to afford tuition fees and have resources to pay all his costs. If he is a Mormon, he can come over as a missionary with a Tier 2 visa. Or he can be on a government-sponsored internship or training programme, but everything has to be arranged in advance and visa obtained.

I don't recommend doing anything illegal or under the table. If found out (there is even a shop-an-illegal hotline), with frequent spot checks, he will be deported and banned from UK for 5 to10 years.

So short of marriage or prospect of a marriage, there is really nothing, but this is the way it is. If it's any consolation, it will be just as tough for you to move to the US and work.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To add a bit to what Joppa has already told you, the process for a UK employer to get authorization to sponsor an employee from overseas is pretty tough. Most employers won't go through it unless the really NEED to hire a foreigner - and they certainly won't sponsor someone they've never met face to face.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/90009-getting-job-london.html

You may have read this post??

Jo xxx


----------



## ft108 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Teaching in New York with a British PGCE*

Thanks for all your help! Really appreciated  

There is one other thing I have thought of...... My occupation is a teacher. I have a BA Honours in dance studies and a PGCE in dance. I am currently a full time, qualified secondary teacher teaching dance and drama. Does anybody know if I can use my qualifications to teach in New York and what the reqirements/extra training would be? 

Thanks again, 

Any advice at all would be extremely useful and much appreciated  

xxx Fran xxxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ft108 said:


> Thanks for all your help! Really appreciated
> 
> There is one other thing I have thought of...... My occupation is a teacher. I have a BA Honours in dance studies and a PGCE in dance. I am currently a full time, qualified secondary teacher teaching dance and drama. Does anybody know if I can use my qualifications to teach in New York and what the reqirements/extra training would be?
> 
> ...


Your qualifications probably won't do much for you in the public schools, given that they are cutting back on teachers and "non-essential" programs as it is. Your best option would be to enquire among the private schools (that might have dance as part of the curriculum) or to try at dance schools devoted to teaching dance (usually as an after school or professional activity). It's not terribly likely you'll find work as a dance instructor that will include the visa sponsorship, but heck, you'll never know if you don't ask.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Your qualifications probably won't do much for you in the public schools, given that they are cutting back on teachers and "non-essential" programs as it is. Your best option would be to enquire among the private schools (that might have dance as part of the curriculum) or to try at dance schools devoted to teaching dance (usually as an after school or professional activity). It's not terribly likely you'll find work as a dance instructor that will include the visa sponsorship, but heck, you'll never know if you don't ask.


To add to Bev's helpful reply, each state has its own requirement, so you need to get in touch with NY Dept of Education and find out. Generally speaking, there isn't a huge obstacle getting teaching certification if you have QTS and PGCE in UK, but requirements vary.
Applicants from Other States (Interstate Reciprocity)reparation Pathways:OTI:NYSED
Your case will be reviewed individually.

Much greater problem will be getting a necessary visa to work in US, and as Bev says, few schools will be able or willing to sponsor you for one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, I lived in NYC and London so I know the visa process for both countries very well - as far as your BF getting a job in UK - forget it really.

In the US - YES - I will say you have good chances of getting a job as a dance teacher - there are LOTS of private dance schools in New York and luckily I was associated with one of them years ago through a friend of mine - it's called DANCESPORT - not sure if they are still around or not but they used to sponsor Dance teachers from European and Latin American countries a lot...now im not sure if you are qualified to teach THAT kind of dance but if you can somehow pull it off then you may have a chance.

Also - it is much easier to get sponsored in the US than it is in UK - you should really contact all kinds of schools especially private schools or look at doing an advanced course yourself to upgrade your qualifications.... NY has a lot of musical / dance / cultural stuff going on....you should take a month off and go there looking for your options.


----------

